# Raymarine S-1000 Settings/Fine Tuning



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Just wondering what everyone is using for their "advanced settings" on the Ray AP S-1000. Looking to get the tighetest course with the least amount of drifitng off course on the unit as possible. I know there has been discussion of the unit in the past but I would like to focus on the best settings to keep the autopilot from drifting off course (more than 5 degrees, prior to correction) just trying to fine tune the unit to have the best response possible without the unit kicking out of service. Also as far as settings which settings did you find hold the autopilot tightest with small increments of adjustments. TIA


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

From all that I hear about the S-1000, they really only hold a tight course from 5-6 mph and up. You don't have the compass unit on there and are subject to slow speed gps/heading drift errors.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

ErieRider said:


> Just wondering what everyone is using for their "advanced settings" on the Ray AP S-1000. Looking to get the tighetest course with the least amount of drifitng off course on the unit as possible. I know there has been discussion of the unit in the past but I would like to focus on the best settings to keep the autopilot from drifting off course (more than 5 degrees, prior to correction) just trying to fine tune the unit to have the best response possible without the unit kicking out of service. Also as far as settings which settings did you find hold the autopilot tightest with small increments of adjustments. TIA


Try setting everything on the S-1000 in the middle then check the speed your gps is updating itself. Set the gps to the fastest updates then work with the S-1000. I'm not sure how to change the update speed on your gps but I had to do it on my old boat. Give me a ring when you get a chance.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Mike,
Just saw your post about contacting you. We bumped up the numbers more on the high side and it seems to correct much quicker and drifts alot less before correcting. We have been fishing a couple times and the unit has been working much better. Found that the best speed the unit works is 1.8 and higher. We will give you a ring later in the week after we are back out and adjust the update rate, if that is possible.


----------

